# Can someone recommend place to buy a scale?



## Healinya (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been using a small digital scale that I bought in my earlier years (it was more for recreation :wink: ) It's wonderful, but small and only measures up to 8 oz. I don't want to spend a ton on it, just a basic scale that goes up to two pounds or so and as low as a gram. TY


----------



## beadella (Sep 19, 2008)

I just got what appears to be a VERY good one from a place called Texas Naturals.  It has a high weight capacity, a front display so the numbers don't get covered by the bowl or bucket you are weighing, and an available AC cord, which I thought was excellent!  I am definatly NOT the be-all authority on scales but this one impressed me by the features, and the company seemed like a good place as well.  You can get them with a google search.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 20, 2008)

I got mine on ebay for about $20.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 20, 2008)

I got mine on ebay too. It goes up to 72# (I think) and I gave less than $30.00 for it.


----------



## Healinya (Sep 20, 2008)

Actually, the one I am using came from ebay - oldwillknott was the seller. I'll dig thru wht he is seeling, cuz it's prolly in the 20-30$ range. I was just seeing if anyone had 'the godsend of soapmaking scales' lol

*editing to add: Ok, here's what I bought http://cgi.ebay.com:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... 0081815578

The weight is plenty high enough, and I still have my baby scale if I only need .01 of an ounce.


----------



## Sarah333 (Sep 24, 2008)

I am looking for a scale to purchase and I could use some advice. There seems so many out there yet I can find practically no reviews.  What is necessary in a good digital scale? What brand do you prefer?  All the resolution of .1oz and 1 g stuff they talk about is a bit greek to me.  Also, what kind of capacity should the scale have? 

As I am new to soap making, I want something as accurate as possible but don't want to pay out the ying yang for it.  I also want something that I won't need to replace a year from now when I'm looking into doing larger batches.

I appreciate any help!


----------



## Healinya (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry Sarah, just noticed your post. If you are still looking.. I was very happy with the one I bought. I don't know brand names, but I bought it from the same seller I bought another scale from him back in 2002, and that one still works just fine.


----------



## BubbleBitch (Oct 14, 2008)

hey there, this is the one I am looking into getting. 
Nothing fancy, just functional.


http://www.amazon.com/Escali-Primo-Digi ... 191&sr=8-1

Let us know what you decided on!


----------



## mamaT (Nov 21, 2008)

*scales on ebay*

I bought my scales on ebay for less than $20.00 with shipping from the seller justpoundsandounces.  The scale is digital with oz and gm goes to 50 pounds.  Battery operated or plug in, works great.


----------



## carebear (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got an Escali (actually two) and it's great.  And I abuse that thing.

2# sounds like a lot.  But soon you'll be looking for a 10#er...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 22, 2008)

Fantastic seller, fantastic scale!!!! Mine is still in fantastic shape!  His price today is better than it used to be for this scale....snatch it up!  

http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-kd7000.aspx

Paul :wink:


----------



## carebear (Nov 22, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Fantastic seller, fantastic scale!!!! Mine is still in fantastic shape!  His price today is better than it used to be for this scale....snatch it up!
> 
> http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-kd7000.aspx
> 
> Paul :wink:


I have this one as well (I have 3 different scales depending on what weights I'm working with) and like it very much.  It took a bit of adjustment - I had to figure out that I can set the scale to respond to weight more quickly and that I can set the auto-off to a longer period - but once I got it set up it was perfect.


----------

